# New Carpet track in Lafayette, IN



## racer57 (Jan 10, 2006)

Here is the link to the oval section. This is where most of the discussion is taking place. They are starting a Wed. night road course only night of racing. They run both oval and road course on Sat. nights.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=239320&page=11


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Figured I would throw this out there. for those that are interested. This is what a few of us are running here 

4 cell 2/3 cells 1500 
Bodies BRP COT or any 150mm onroad body examples: Corvette, BMW, Honda,etc
Ball bearings in fronts only, stock bushings in rear
BRP tires only - any compound
Motor- Associated #21210 super 370 only Adding fans and heat sink to
cool motor allowed
Pinions- up to a 19 tooth max pinion.
Spur- 45T This is the stock kit spur


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Sorry to hear that. I use the matched cells that BRP sells on their website so I guess this track is off my list of places to possibly race. Too bad.


----------



## Adim_X (Nov 12, 2002)

A 10 dollar battery pack will keep you from racing? I am sure people would be okay with your matched pack as long as you werent totally wasting them on the track.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

There fixed now no reason to not show up


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Sat night VTA and BRP onroad and oval action at Laf. Hope to see some of you there.
Doors open at 1pm race at 6pm


----------



## ckimble1 (Jun 24, 2008)

racing VTA tonight @ 7:00 should be a good turnout.


----------



## ckimble1 (Jun 24, 2008)

some pics


----------



## racer57 (Jan 10, 2006)

I plan on being there for my debut into the VTA class. Lookout walls...


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Good night of VTA racing last night and a good night of BRP onroad. To those of you that haven't made the trip to Lafayette, you should good group of guys and the track is really coming along great.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Could you guys post some full size pics and some directions to the track?


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Crptracer said:


> Could you guys post some full size pics and some directions to the track?


Can't help with the pics. But the track is located on Teal Rd. behind the Wendy's Restaurant.


----------



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

for sale i have two brp cars one of which is for sale if interested it's the sc18v2m roller it was ran twice with the ass. 21210 motor i would like to sell anyone interested pm or email [email protected]


----------



## jarmuth (Jun 18, 2007)

Is the track just off of the Highway 52 by pass?


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Nice track guys. I hope you have good turn outs and some great racing. good luck to you.


----------



## ckimble1 (Jun 24, 2008)

here is the track.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...81842&sspn=0.000485,0.000858&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=20


----------



## mach51 (Dec 31, 2008)

good time racing last night!


----------



## b4npieces (Dec 8, 2008)

Always a good time at this track. 

Been having fun with the legend but hope to have a vta car together soon.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Do you guys do anything on Sunday?


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

^^^What he said + are you guys runnin foam T/C if so 17.5 or 13.5...and your rubber class is 13.5 correct?....

Thanks
Steve


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Nothing on Sun. We mainly run VTA on Wed and Sat. and some of the guys have been running legends cars on the road course also. Been a few guys talking of running some regular TC


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Keep us posted I would like to come run some 17.5 foam and 17.5 or 13.5 rubber...


----------

